# Looking for a good Deer Hunting Rifle (need some help)



## BKERV (May 12, 2010)

Looking for some good input on what type of rifle would be a good all around gun, need it to be durable, accurate, dependable, safe. I t will be used so i need it to be a worker. In the price range of $500 TO $600. Little help from you gun guys please.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f68/*-sale-*-remington-700-adl-7mm-rem-mag-104690/


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Remington 700, Winchester 70, or Savage 110. 270, 280, 7mm, or 30-06. A cheap scope (<$200) is fine if it works reliably, a POS if it doesn't. It is hard to beat a Leupold Rifleman (the entry level Leupold scope).

Joraca


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

30 06 is about as good of one as you would need + ammo is less then $20.00 a box.
Whatever you get, check the ammo prices of the rifle you are looking at to see what the cost is.:whistling: :whistling: :yes: :thumbup:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Savage Axis combos come for around $300-$400 ready to hunt out of the box. 
I love mine. Sitting on a hill with it right now actually.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I've got a Savage Model 16 Weather Warrior in 7mm08 if your interested.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

IMHO it's hard to beat a remington 700 in 30-06!:thumbup:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.wholesalehunter.com/product.asp?ref=mc&productid=36730

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=KmL2TuqUEsHa0QGttZSMAw&sqi=2&ved=0CC0Q8wIwAQ#

I'm sure some Wal-Marts have them also.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f68/%2A-sale-%2A-remington-700-adl-7mm-rem-mag-104690/


 
Splittine: I have to ask about your signature and how you do not like the 270. I hunted with one for 20 plus years, Alabama, Mississippi and Florida for white tail. I also took a Mule deer out in Texas with it. Never lost one I hit, in fact they usually dropped right there. I still have it but moved on to a 300 wsm, but would not have a problem pulling it out of the safe and hunting with it any day.

"To small for the big stuff and to big for the small stuff", and you recommend a 7 mag for hunting around here?


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

can't go wrong with a Winchester Mod 70 in about any caliber you want.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree outside9, ive never had any trouble from a 270. I guess it's the ford/Chevy thing.. Some people just don't like some things


----------



## Tazz94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Like all things in life, the best deer rifle depends...on the normal shots range and size of game....on the shooters size and skill. For white tail the 7mm is to much, blows right threw them. For muleys a 30-30 or 243 can be to light, but great for white tail (I have been using a 30-30 lately and am comfortable out to ≈250yrd with the new leveration ammo). Hard to beat the 30-06 or 270, effective on everything up to elk. I have used a 270 with 130 grain on everything from goats in Hawaii to whiteltails, and 150/180 grain on muleys and elk...if only one, conventional wisdom say 30-06... Best to do your research, study the balistics, read blogs and posts and decide which caliber and which rifle (as important as the caliber) is right for you...best of luck.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't own a 30 06, but I agree with the poster above, been around a long time, probably killed more critters than any other calibur and ammo is easy to find.


----------



## BKERV (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the great input.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Savage 110. 270, 280, 7mm, or 30-06


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

All of those above are good choices. I'd like to add the Tikka T3 to the list. You should be able to find one within your price range.


----------



## BKERV (May 12, 2010)

I had thought about the Tikka, heard a lot of good and bad about it. What is you guys opinions?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I really like the Tikka, my buddy has one. I know Bass Pro is not the cheapest place around but I don't think you can get one with a scope etc. for the price you posted.

http://www.basspro.com/Brand-Tikka/Hunting-Guns-Rifles/_/N-1z0wfitZ1z0weqw#Brand





BKERV said:


> I had thought about the Tikka, heard a lot of good and bad about it. What is you guys opinions?


----------



## Tazz94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Have a savage modle 16 (204 ruger)-great gun for the price. I Have the Tika T3 in 7mm. Great gun, only down is the plastic magazine. Funtional but plastic. I have a A7 sako in 30-06. Shoots great (just like the tika and my sako 243) and has a little better bolt, still plastic magazine but has a metal sleeve. Savage is lowest cost-you can get them at walmart via their order catalog. They are getting more expensive. Tika is ≈$550 blue and $625 stainless but comes with rings. If I had to choose-Tika.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Check out Garbo's Howa in 30.06.... in the' for sale area' ...that gorgeous gun is causing heart palpitations...$475, put a decent scope on there for a few hundred and you're in budget and have something your great-grandkids can take game with. FrankT also has a sweet .270 for sale, a little more cheddar but a great round and good optics on a respected rifle. Frank has been out to property few times and I can assure you, he takes excellent care of his weapons. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Tikka t3, remington 700, winchester model 70, ruger m77 are all great guns. Just pick one that fit's you well in the caliber you want. Anything built around the .30-06 and .308 parent casses will work great around here (i.e. .270, .280, 7mm-08, .260, .243) just pick the one you want.

Savage builds solid accurate guns, but the actions are kind of clunky and the barrel nut and bolt on many of the guns give them a cheap look, but they are accurate and built well so they're still a good gun.


----------

